# Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?



## Gummix (10. April 2017)

Hallo,
ich würde mir gerne Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen.
Ich habe gehört, dass man die Schnurclips und die Befestigungskettern kaufen kann habe nur leider dazu nichts gefunden.
Hat wer nen Tipp wo man die bekommen kann?


----------



## jkc (10. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*

Hi, hier z.B.: 

http://www.pecheur.com/en/gb/buy-grip-wire-starbaits-d-tec-tension-clip-black-101954.html
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/Solar-Tackle-Adjustable-Ball-Line-Clip_1
Für den Preis bekommste aber auch schon günstige Hanger, komplett...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*

ähm...Ü-Ei, gebogener Draht, kostet was?

Schoki und was zum spielen ist auch noch gratis dabei :q


----------



## Gummix (10. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*

Gibts die nicht in Plaste und günstiger xD?^^


----------



## Gummix (10. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ähm...Ü-Ei, gebogener Draht, kostet was?
> 
> Schoki und was zum spielen ist auch noch gratis dabei :q



Sieht aber ******* aus^^
Ich würde die gerne in eine Figur einbauen.


----------



## phirania (10. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*

Kannst dir aber auch ein Ei abschrauben und dran hängen..:q:q:q
Geht auch.|rolleyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*



Gummix schrieb:


> Sieht aber ******* aus^^
> Ich würde die gerne in eine Figur einbauen.



Mit etwas Glück ist ja gleich ne Figur im Ei drin^^ :q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*

Hier gibts übrigens auch Schnurclips, Ketten usw.

https://www.boiliebudeshop.de/de/bissanzeiger/ketten-hockeysticks


Werden dann aber nicht wirklich günstig im Selbstbau, immerhin hat man dann quasi Unikate


----------



## jkc (11. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*

Moin, weiß zufällig jemand ob die MPE-Tackle- oder 30Plus-Sachen kompatibel zu Solar sind?

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## ossi67 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*

Kette vom waschbeckenstöpsel und Wäscheklammern :m


----------



## Nordan (13. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*

Hänger selber bauen ist Klasse! Da gibt es ja zighundert Möglichkeiten sein eigendes Ding zu machen.



Ich wollte etwas flexibles und hab mir deswegen aus dem Labor zwei 50ml Falcons (Plastikröhrchen mit Deckel) besorgt.

Hier dann einfach eine Kette mit Schlüsselring heiß gemacht, in den Deckel "reingeschmolzen" und mit Heißkleber abgedichtet. Auf die andere Seite kam dann die Schnuraufnahme-Dinger.
(Ich meine die warn von Anaconda und haben zusammen 5-6 Euro gekostet).

+ Hat Spaß gemacht zu bauen
+ Je nach Entfernung/Wind mit Wasser o.ä. befüllbar (also ca  10-70 Gramm Gewicht möglich
+ Man kann Kleinteile drin aufbewahren
+ Knicklicht lässt sich auch reinmachen
+ billig, sollte was kaputt gehen

- sieht sch.... aus|supergri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*

Da gehn bestimmt auch 4cl Fusel rein...ähm ich mein Medizin


----------



## meisteruli (13. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*

bekommt man die schnurclips auch irgendwo einzeln?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*

Links dafür stehen auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads


----------



## Nordan (15. April 2017)

*AW: Fallbissanzeiger selber bauen?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da gehn bestimmt auch 4cl Fusel rein...ähm ich mein Medizin



Nunja, da es 50 ml Falcons sind sogar 5 cl


----------

